# help with icc settings on epson b1100 for sublimation



## peppapig134 (Jul 4, 2011)

where do i get the icc settings for sublimation on my epson b1100?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Which inks? Sublijet, artainium or some type high heat or Chinese or.....?all are different.


----------



## peppapig134 (Jul 4, 2011)

hi,im sorry do we have to get an icc profile from the ink supplier? were using sawgrass inks. thanks for your help, tez.


----------



## clclothing (Jul 27, 2011)

Copy the ICC file to windows/system32/drivers/color.

Accessing them depends on the program you are using. In Photoshop:

In the print dialog select Let Photoshop Determine Colors under color handling.
Select the 1100.

There is a difference depending on the version. You can either select properties for the printer, or select the ICC profile under color management. Or maybe I am confusing Illustrator. I am not at the right computer right now. Sorry.

If that does not do it, post back and I can get the steps for you, I think.


----------



## clclothing (Jul 27, 2011)

Sorry, I misread. I thought you said you HAD the profile. Here is the sawgrass info:

Sawgrass Technologies - ArTainium UV+ Support Documents


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

The link above is for Artainium For subjet from sawgrass, you need their power driver..get from them or your ink supplier


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

charles95405 said:


> The link above is for Artainium For subjet from sawgrass, you need their power driver..get from them or your ink supplier


I see those can downloaded now. 

Sawgrass Technologies - SubliJet PowerDrivers & MacProfiles


----------



## peppapig134 (Jul 4, 2011)

thanks guys i just went on the sawgrass link but there isnt a download for the epson b1100. im using photoshop elements 9. in colour handling all i have is photoshop elements manages colour and printer manages colour. we are using sublimation inks. if someone could help me id be so grateful cos our colours arent coming out great. thanku tez.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

peppapig134 said:


> thanks guys i just went on the sawgrass link but there isnt a download for the epson b1100. im using photoshop elements 9. in colour handling all i have is photoshop elements manages colour and printer manages colour. we are using sublimation inks. if someone could help me id be so grateful cos our colours arent coming out great. thanku tez.


You are going to spend more time/money trying to figure out how to get the right colors, if you ever get there, on that printer versus just buying a Workforce 1100 for $120 where there are many people who can assist. There is strength in numbers and when you go out on an island (B1100) it becomes much more difficult for people to assist.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

peppapig134 said:


> thanks guys i just went on the sawgrass link but there isnt a download for the epson b1100. im using photoshop elements 9. in colour handling all i have is photoshop elements manages colour and printer manages colour. we are using sublimation inks. if someone could help me id be so grateful cos our colours arent coming out great. thanku tez.


We (self included) **assumed** and led you to the US Sawgrass site.

Your printer B1100 is non-US version of our WF1100

Sawgrass Europe - PowerDriver Downloads

http://sawgrassfiles.bluekeyinc.com/Drivers/SubliJet_IQ/B1100/v2.10.1/B1100IQ_v2.10.1.exe
Sawgrass Europe - PowerDriver Downloads


Power driver is not a simple ICC profile. Sawgrass Sublijet uses "Power Driver" and Artanium (Sawgrass) uses a profile.

If you want to use _just_ a profile with Sublijet inks the only place I am aware of that offers those _may_ be Conde systems, but the "norm" is that Sublijet users use powerdriver.


----------

